# Born of Hope vodcasts begin; Film release 30 days away



## WonderBroad (Oct 31, 2009)

Make sure to check out the first vodcast for _Born of Hope_. You can see it by clicking here.

The film premiers on the Web in 30 days. Can't wait!


----------



## WonderBroad (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a link to the second podcast: http://www.bornofhope.com/Welcome.html. It talks about how the director/producer/actor Kate Madison got started with this project in 2003.


----------



## WonderBroad (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a link to the third podcast:

and...

the *amazing* new trailer!

http://www.bornofhope.com/Welcome.html


----------



## WonderBroad (Nov 21, 2009)

*Born of Hope official press release*

Below is the text from the official _Born of Hope_ press release: 

-------------- 

The wait is over! 

For fans of Tolkien this Christmas is going to be special--you can enjoy a professional Lord of the Rings inspired feature film--and not only that, you can watch it for free! 

Born of Hope is a genuine attempt to tell a new Tolkien story boasting a host of characters, which have never been seen on screen before. Released exclusively on DailyMotion.com on the 1st of December, this UK based 70 minute prequel is the story of Aragorn’s parents, Arathorn and Gilraen, and the people who sacrificed everything to keep him safe. 

You can visit their website here: www.bornofhope.com 

Director and producer Kate Madison has put together a cast of professional actors, and a fantastic group of production talent, to capture the feel of the visual Tolkien universe Peter Jackson established in his trilogy. Made for a fraction of Jackson’s budget, probably about the same amount he spent on breakfast cereal, Born of Hope not only looks the part, but the original script genuinely brings a new dimension to The Lord of the Rings. 

Uniquely all the talent that worked on the film did so for no financial gain, and the budget was made up of private donations through the film’s web site. The internet has been a major player in the making of the film as creative people from USA, Canada, Australia, Germany and New Zealand amongst others have been able to contribute to the script, costumes, props and music. 

It is therefore fitting that the film can be seen from the 1st of December exclusively on the film’s website (www.bornofhope.com) or DailyMotion.com. 

For further information log on to www.bornofhope.com where you will find images and trailers, or contact Kate Madison at [email protected]. 

QUOTES: 

"Amazing stuff. It’s incredible to see what craftsmanship, sensitivity and attention to detail is being brought to bear on this ambitious project. I can’t wait to see the finished film." 

Richard Taylor 
Director/Effects Supervisor, Weta Workshop. 

"I really admire what you are doing and would love to support your efforts in some way." 

Daniel Falconer 
Designer at Weta Workshop


----------

